# 90 gallon: filtration and LED questions



## alex_411 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi all,
I got a new 90g tank and looking for a filter and LED light. There will be 30-35 mbunas in it. No plants, only sand and stones. After some research I came to the options below:

Filter:
1. Eheim 2217 + AC110 (from what I read, this option should work for 90g. The only problem is Eheim green tube on the black background  );
2. Fluval FX4 (without HOB. Some people say it's a beast and should work for 90g, others say HOB is needed anyway);

Which option will work best for 90g? Would FX4 only be enough for a good filtration?

LED light:
1. Aquatic Life LED Aquarium Light Fixture, 48-Inch
2. Current USA Satellite Freshwater Led Plus Light for Aquarium, 48 to 60"(4008) (not a Pro version)

Any good/bad experience with these lights? Which one do you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## Machismo (Feb 24, 2016)

I have the Current USA Satellite the 48" to 60" Model on a 125. I spent the extra $ to get the Pro cause it's brighter. It's been really good so far, had it for 9 months now. I only run it for 3 hours a day Mon thru Fri on the lowest setting to help with Aggression, All Male Peacocks and Haps. They get indirect natural light during the Day from a window about 20 feet away. I turn on the brighter lights when I feed at night or when I'm showing Fish off to others. During the weekend if I'm downstairs where the Tank is I usually use the Sunset Phase, Iv'e found that using the Brighter settings for an extended amount of Time brings out aggression in the bigger Fish. As of now I think its pretty cool for a good price.

I can't help you with the filters though, My Tank is drilled I have a 55 Gallon sump. I use a Wet Dry Filter that's made out of a Sterilite Drawer Tower. I use quilt batting on top of Blue Bonded Pad in the top small Drawer, they sit on Egg Crate. Bio filtration is in the two large Drawers, 400 Bio Balls, 4 Liters of Pond matrix in the very bottom and a #5 ATI Hydro Sponge Filter.
It wouldn't hurt to use a Hang on Back with your Canister, IMO it will help keep solid waste out of your Canister so it can focus mainly on the Bio side of things. Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That sounds like a LOT of mbuna for 48x18 unless they are all demasoni.

I like 8X to 10X GPH. You can check out the manufacturers GPH rating and create your own configuration. I like canisters better than HOB because they are quieter...but both will do the job. HOB are less expensive.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

alex_411 said:


> Hi all,
> I got a new 90g tank and looking for a filter and LED light. There will be 30-35 mbunas in it. No plants, only sand and stones. After some research I came to the options below:
> 
> Filter:
> ...


Are you in Kleinburg, as in just north of Toronto?


----------



## alex_411 (Mar 6, 2017)

2 Machismo: thanks for advice on Pro version, but it's $140 (CAD) extra...

2 DJRansome: 16 demasoni, 8 yellow labs and 6 socolofi albino or zebra. You think that's a lot? FX4 produces 450GPH. It looks like not enough for 90g unless together with HOB or another canister.

2 noddy: yep, north-west of Toronto

Any other suggestions on filters/lights?

Thanks


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

alex_411 said:


> 2 Machismo: thanks for advice on Pro version, but it's $140 (CAD) extra...
> 
> 2 DJRansome: 16 demasoni, 8 yellow labs and 6 socolofi albino or zebra. You think that's a lot? FX4 produces 450GPH. It looks like not enough for 90g unless together with HOB or another canister.
> 
> ...


I'm sending you a p.m, bud.


----------



## bossanova9 (Jul 9, 2012)

I run 2 XP3s on my 55. You may want to do 2 FX4s if you're going to stock it that much.


----------



## alex_411 (Mar 6, 2017)

After more reading and research I think I'll buy 1 FX6 for now and later will add another (not FX6, probably Aquatop) if needed.
And what about light? Any experience with Aquatic Life LED?


----------



## LestarAsh (Jun 4, 2017)

I suggest Aquatic Life LED Aquarium Light Fixture. :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I love the Current FW+


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We use the current freshwater plus and a fx6 on one of our 75 gal. tanks. Everything works great. We also use a 450 gal/hour circulation pump in this tank.


----------



## alex_411 (Mar 6, 2017)

I bought Current Freshwater Plus. Looks good, from a short test that I did. The only downside is that there is no timer. I would like to replicate full day specter (sunrise, daylight with clouds, sundown, moonlight) using some periods of time  But I don't think it's possible with this light.


----------

